# Confederate Flag pen



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 22, 2008)

Confederate Flag pen - El Grande roller ball pen. This kit will be part of some new designs that will be released soon. This kit will be available for most of the popular pen kits and it is available on my website. The Confederate Battle flag
will also be available soon.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 22, 2008)

"Damn Southerners" sorry but this post brought back memories of my mother in law. She was a native of West Virginia and I used to say that to her all the time when she messed something up or whatever. She had a Confederate flag license plate. Her line for me was "who the hell comes from Kansas? all it is good for is passing through and that only as fast as possible"


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 22, 2008)

That is so cool looking.  I had to look that up because for some odd reason I always thought the "Rebel Flag" was the official confederate flag.  Lots of good information on Wikipedia.  I may have to order one of these when the kit becomes available.


----------



## avbill (Dec 22, 2008)

Constant,  I am assuming that is th 13 star confederate Flag. Are you going to do all four confederate flags plus Generals Lee's


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 22, 2008)

avbill said:


> Constant, I am assuming that is th 13 star confederate Flag. Are you going to do all four confederate flags plus Generals Lee's


13 Stars 1861 the is also the 7 star 1861 flag

Yes, I shall have all of them If there are enough interest. 

This kit is available on my website!


----------



## Rarest wood (Dec 22, 2008)

tell yer mother in law..... that Dorothy came from Kansas and her little dog Toto also I understand that the Good witch came from the North!:biggrin:


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice kit. It is worth considering.


----------



## Skye (Dec 22, 2008)

Very Nice looking. Great fit, the wood has some great (what appears to be) curl to it.

One note, make sure when you're setting yourself up to sell these things that you're going with the most popular pen kits that turners are using. I'm not sure El Grande kit is one of them, but I haven't gotten to turn many larger kits yet.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree, This kit is only available for the most popular pen kits. This Elgrande was for a customer.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 22, 2008)

Interesting work, Constant.  I am a proud Southerner, but stay away from the traditional Confederate Battle Flag as it has become a divisive symbol to many.  I certainly would consider one of these kits, however.


----------



## CountryPens (Dec 22, 2008)

I would love to have a traditional Southern battle flag.  Let me know if you do one.  Heritage, not hate.  Its the media that has made it controversial and divisive.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 22, 2008)

It is difficult to respond to an anonymous person, but I will try.  I proudly possess the tintype photo of my great grandfather in his Confederate uniform with his shotgun on his shoulder.  So, I understand heritage.  I also understand that some symbols are considered an "in your face" affront to others in our society.

When I see the segment of our society that most often displays the traditional Confederate flag, there are many of them with which I do not wish to be associated.  I do not mean this as an attack on any of our members; it is simply a social commentary.

Constant, I apologize if this detracts from your post of a new kit.  I will not comment anymore except to say I will visit your web site.




CountryPens said:


> I would love to have a traditional Southern battle flag.  Let me know if you do one.  Heritage, not hate.  Its the media that has made it controversial and divisive.


----------



## devowoodworking (Dec 23, 2008)

Constant, your laser work is 'Top Notch' my friend!
I glued up the 'Honeycomb kit' last night...thanks for sending it, I'll post pics when done:wink:


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 23, 2008)

Constant---------check your email------


----------



## bitshird (Dec 23, 2008)

Rarest wood said:


> tell yer mother in law..... that Dorothy came from Kansas and her little dog Toto also I understand that the Good witch came from the North!:biggrin:



Yes she did come from the north, THE NORTH PART OF MISSISSIPPI !!!!!


----------



## CountryPens (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry Cav,

I did not mean to be anonymous. I have updated my profile.  I am also originally from Louisiana.  Monroe.

Constant, I will watch for your kits.  They look fantastic.

Lester


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 24, 2008)

CountryPens said:


> Sorry Cav,
> 
> I did not mean to be anonymous. I have updated my profile.  I am also originally from Louisiana.  Monroe.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Lester I appreciate your update.  My brother went to LA Tech in the late 60's.  He now lives in the Pineville area where I grew up.

I miss Louisiana food  more than anything while I am exiled in "the frozen wastelands of the North!!"  :biggrin:


----------



## babyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, I really like that.  I think my brother-in-law in Georgia would like it too.  :biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Dec 24, 2008)

Constant that is another winner you have there!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the nice remarks.

I have to say the Kit looks much better in a Sierra elegant. Will post some pics later.


----------



## markgum (Dec 24, 2008)

AWESOME.... my Christmas list just added another pen kit.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 25, 2008)

Here are the photo's for the Confederate Flag inlay kit with the a Sierra Elagant.


----------



## C.W.McClellan (Dec 25, 2008)

To all---The South  "GOD'sCountry " Yanks come South for Vacation --Southerners don't go North for Vacation or live   ha ha --since the 
" War of Northern Agression "  Yanks have wised up and also envied us --weather - beaches -mountains -grits -  a  friendly smile -of welcome --  room to live --Thanks


----------



## beck3906 (Dec 26, 2008)

Constant,
How hard would it be to modify the design slightly and call it the "Betsy Ross Flag"?  Could be more "politically correct" today.  Would only need to add more red/white stripes.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 26, 2008)

beck3906 said:


> Constant,
> How hard would it be to modify the design slightly and call it the "Betsy Ross Flag"? Could be more "politically correct" today. Would only need to add more red/white stripes.


 
Well I have done the Flag with 50 stars on a Sierra and also the Bennington Flag (the one with the 76 but with 14 stripes). Betsy Ross like you said is just adding the 13 stripes.


----------

